# Casting distance on 1000 vs 2500 spin reels



## Dominator (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all. I'm looking to buy a new light spin reel to be teamed with a Shimano Raider Bream Finesse. All things being equal, I've heard that a 2500 reel will cast a light lure further than a 1000 reel (less coils needing to unleashed from the spoil, etc). Does anyone have a view on this? Better still, some actual comparative experience? Cheers. Andrew


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

If your after a bream rod only i reckon the 2500 are too big. A tightly wound quality reel on a rod with good runners will get you the casting distance. Also you will be able to cast further with 4lb than 6 etc. Look at what the top guys use mostly 1000's.

Cheers Dave


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I went from a 2500 reel with no problems to a daiwa regal 1000 that constantly gets wind knots/ loops. You have to put a lot more effort in to make sure you put no loose line on the 1000.
I know it's not a top piece of kit but it's the most i'll pay for a reel. (actually i think my goldcast cost a little more but not much)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

X2 on what Justcrusin said
Also dont over spool your reel, theres a fine line between too much line and not enough. Quality gear will make a big difference (you dont need top of the range, but good mid range gear like Stradic will make a difference.)
Casting technique, if you cast directly over head' in a straight line you will get more accuracy and distance than if you cast side on.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

> Casting technique, if you cast directly over head' in a straight line you will get more accuracy and distance than if you cast side on


And more tree decorations if you're creek bashing.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

The wider the diameter of the spool the better the cast, so a large 2500 spool will cast better than a skinny 1000 spool.

The problem then is that the 2500 is a much larger heavier reel with a line capacity far greater than you wanted.

Introducing the 2506! A wide SHALLOW spool to give you greater castability, but the same line capacity of the 1000. Lightweight, balanced and ready to kick butt!

For my own Bream fishing I use a range of reels!

My smallest is a Daiwa Laguna 1000 mounted on a 3' stick. I don't use this for casting, it's more for jigging and getting into tight areas where I couldn't get a longer rod without fear of breaking it.

I then use 3 x Daiwa Airity 2506's. These are my most used Bream reels. Perfect for the job, smooth, well balanced and a dream to use all day.

Add to this I have a range of other 1500, 2000, 2004 and 2506 sized reels. (Capricorn, Team Daiwa, Luvias, Tierra, Excellor, Kix, Gekkabijn, etc). Yes, I am a deadset Daiwa fan when it comes to these small spinning reels.

I would suggest if you are looking for a reel and you aren't gonna carry a complete tacklestore like I do, I'd say a 1000 is a little small for you, and a 2500 is a little large. Look for a 1500, 2000 or 2506 and you wont go wrong!

Bearing in mind, the 7'2" Bream Finesse is actually quite a heavy rod, so if you were looking for a decent all rounder outfit, rather than a dedicated outfit, a 2500 mounted on this rod wouldn't be a bad choice for a range of different species (Bream, Flathead, Salmon, Flounder, Whiting, etc)! Just food for thought!

OLne important question! What are you fishing for Andrew, and where will you be fishing (estuary, creek, beach, snags, mangroves, etc?)?


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

:shock: And i thought my lure habit was bad


----------



## Dominator (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm looking to get back into some estuary fishing, including around oyster leases and mangroves, targeting bream and flathead. I'm coming back into fishing from a long break. I used to baitfish from a canoe in Brisbane Waters using a 4500 reel. Just bought a Hobie Outback kayak and am now trying to settle on a good outfit for flicking around small HB and SP lures. Was thinking a Stadic FI or Stadic CI4 might do the trick. The size issue is the great unknown for me.

Thanks for all the advice so far, guys!

A.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

If you're fishing around oyster leases you'll fish with a tight drag and a heavy leader, so that as soon as you hook the fish you can lock up and pull them out before they snap you off in the structure. You wont be needing a lot of line for this but you will be needing a very smooth drag.

Fishing for flathead you'll be casting over the flats trying to cover area, and you'll need a greater line capacity here, plus you'll be fishing with a looser drag to let the fish run and tire instead of wrestling them. Your casting ability will be limited by the lure you are using though, as it's difficult to throw light lures and soft plastics over any huge distance.

In the mangroves you'll be finesse fishing in shallow water pretty close to your yak.

Take your rod in when you select a reel and try a few different one's to see what balances out the best. I'd suggest as a good balance between the three types of fishing, look for about a 2000 sized reel and something between about 210 and 240 grams.

The old style Stradics had a good reputation amongst the Shimano range if that's what you fancy (sorry, I don't know diddlysquat about these new ones).

The specs on both reels are the same and I would suggest using shimano sizes (which are different to other brands) the 1000 would be ample for your needs in either the FI or C14. Weight 210 grams, 3kg drag and around 120 metres of 6lb line. (sorry, had to get that from the US site as the Aust site has little or no details). I think the 2500 which is the next size up in these reels would be overkill for your needs. You have no need for an extra 60 grams weight, greater line capacity or 7kg of drag.

Trust me though, if you want more flexibility in sizing, range and features, also compare the Daiwa equivalents before making a final decision. NO, I have no affiliation with Daiwa whatsoever, I just respect their product!


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Andrew
I have used my 1500 Diawa Tierra set up on a 7 ft 1-3kg Flueger Trion in all of those terrains and it has served me well, especially when long accurate casts are required while using light HB and SP's. The balance is great and the only time I had an issue with tangle was due to a combination of extremely windy weather and my overzealous spooling at 3.am resulting in too much line. Since I removed the excess I have had no troubles at all.

Cheers Andrew

Oh and this setup has landed me many a big lizard over 60 cm from the stink boat, I just hope that mojo is transferable to Yak fishing! :lol:


----------



## Dominator (Oct 5, 2009)

Great, thanks for all the advice. Much appreciated.


----------

